

Ask HN: Has anyone had success with “Canada Start-up visa”? - arash_milani

I wanted to know if anyone here has success with &quot;Canada Start-up visa&quot; program.[1] and if so can you share your story and experience here?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cic.gc.ca&#x2F;english&#x2F;immigrate&#x2F;business&#x2F;start-up&#x2F;index.asp
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9179838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9179838).

